# Conectar auriculares amplificador para banda



## ranieri (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola a todos, tengo que hacer una pregunta: ¿Puedo jugar con un grupo de 16 personas, cada uno que construí para un amplificador de auriculares con 2822m TDA, ahora el problema que tengo y 'cómo conectar todas las salidas de dieciséis amplificadores de la mezcladora Gracias alguien me puede "echar una mano y la buena música.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 4, 2014)

Buenos días pa´sate por aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctar-varios-amplificadores-misma-senal-17568/


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 4, 2014)

Otra cosa y más importante sería saber, que circuito usaste, y aque consola de mezclas usas, incluso con unas simples resistencias y un condensador para cada una bastaría.


----------



## ranieri (Abr 6, 2014)

Anexo el esquema eléctrico de los ampl*ificador* cascos en FIDOCAD y dado que debo conectar dieciséis al uscota de la mezcladora, querría a un consejo sobre como hacer.

​


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 6, 2014)

la pregunta del millon es:
de la consola sale la señal por la salida de audífonos, si la respuesta es sí, muy fácil, 
Puedes usar una resistencia en serie de 10 o 20k con el condensador de entrada a cada amplificador, ya los 16 canales, no son ningún peligro para el equipo.
si la respuesta es otra, por ejemplo de la salida de grabación(rec), la cosa cambia algo ya que normalmente la salida de grabación es de 10K en el peor de los casos, utilizarías una resistencia de 220K en cada canal y podrías modificar la ganancia de cada uno de los 16 para que no queden con muy poco sonido,  has la pueba y listo, no pierdes mucho dinero y no arriesgas el equipo


----------



## ranieri (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola, mientras que el de arriba y el "amplificador de auriculares y que tengo que conectar a la salida del monitor del mezclador 16, ¿me harías un diagrama sobre cómo organizar una caja donde todo el mundo enchufe con creces los auriculares? Gracias y .. Buena Música ..


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 10, 2014)

Buenos días, el mezclador pasivo mas sencillo, es:

los potenciometros que puedes usar los de cada circuito, sin hacer modificaciones al mismo, simplemente reemplazas el potenciometro de este diagrama por el de tu circuito, en otras palabras si te quieres ahorrar el pot lo eliminas y listo, ya que los circuitos que implementaste ya lo tienen en la entrada.
para los 16, lo modificas simplemente agregándole al bus los 16 canales y si son estéreo lo multiplicas por 2

suerte


----------



## ranieri (Abr 10, 2014)

¿Excusas mí pero me parece el contrario, debo conectar los 16 amplificadores a la salida de la licuadora, por lo tanto a su entrada, o me equivoco?Gracias en cualquier caso de tu cortesía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Yo *probaría* conectar en paralelo las 16 IN derechas y las 16 IN izquierdas a las salidas de la mezcladora directamente.

Si resultara en *demasiada carga* para la mezcladora (suena mal pero nada se quema) , utilizaría un amplificador de cascos Nº 17 como *driver* , posiblemente con algún divisor de la tensión de salida para no saturar las entradas de los otros 16.

Podrían ser dos presets de 100 Ohms para regular dicha tensión de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2014)

ranieri dijo:


> ¿Excusas mí pero me parece el contrario, *debo conectar los 16 amplificadores a la salida de la licuadora,* *por lo tanto a su entrada*, o me equivoco?Gracias en cualquier caso de tu cortesía.


  
Creo que deberías revisar la traducción... si es que de eso se trata. , por que la verdad es que debe ser bastante complicado conectar el amplificador a la *salida de la licuadora* *y por lo tanto a su entrada*


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 10, 2014)

ranieri dijo:


> ¿Excusas mí pero me parece el contrario, debo conectar los 16 amplificadores a la salida de la licuadora, por lo tanto a su entrada, o me equivoco?Gracias en cualquier caso de tu cortesía.



estoy preocupado por lo de la licuadora, pero una pregunta no intentaste hacer lo que dice el maestro Dosmetros antes
pido disculpas por no ser muy claro en el esquema que lo realizé con mucho afán, pero creí que se entendía un poquito, en cuanto a lo que dice de bus o entrada es sinplemente la salida del equipo, todos los amplificadores en cada lado como dice dosmetros, la resistencia y el condensador eran por seguridad.


----------



## ranieri (Abr 11, 2014)

Yo trataré de explicar: Tengo que conectar a un mezclador 16 amplificador de auriculares Gracias a todos por su interés Good Music...


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 11, 2014)

Bueno, volvamos a empezar hay dos opciones económicas:

opción 1:
con resistencias para nivelar audio:




opción 2:

simple y llana con co lo dijo Dosmetros:



este circuito lo repites para todos los caneles y listo

Suerte


----------



## ranieri (Abr 12, 2014)

Ok, muchas gracias a todos, creo que va a optar "por la solución con fortalezas en serie.Grazie una y la siguiente.


----------

